# 240sx non-hatch trunk, and HUD



## IRocka528 (May 7, 2005)

hey everybody,

I'm new to the forum, and happy to be here. I have a few questions I would love some help with, because I'm about to buy a 1989 240 of my own.

First, and more importantly I guess, what is the problem with the HUD that I'm hearing about? I'm really not familiar with it, please explain.

Second, and very unimportant, can anyone do me a huge favor, and measure the size of their trunk in the non-hatch version? I'm particularly interested in height and depth. I want to see if the sub box I have will fit. Thank you so much, and I'm looking forward to your responses.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

IRocka528 said:


> hey everybody,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, and happy to be here. I have a few questions I would love some help with, because I'm about to buy a 1989 240 of my own.
> 
> ...


i think(if its the same problem i had) the hud problem is the odometer and trip stop working after a while 

Don


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

IRocka528 said:


> hey everybody,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, and happy to be here. I have a few questions I would love some help with, because I'm about to buy a 1989 240 of my own.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, I also have the 89 coupe, but I don't keep it at my house or drive it because I use it for drift competition so it's at my buddy's house but I will try to measure it next time I'm out workin on it. As for HUD, I have not heard anything bad about HUD except what sunny said. My sis has HUD and her odometer stopped working at 187,000 and the HUD hasn't worked since that happened, but otherwise I haven't heard of any other problems with it. Anyways, welcome to the forum.


----------



## IRocka528 (May 7, 2005)

hey, thanks a lot guys. afroeman, you must be seriously into the drift scene. what's your daily driver?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

IRocka528 said:


> hey, thanks a lot guys. afroeman, you must be seriously into the drift scene. what's your daily driver?


Yeah, my buddy Ben, my sister Katie, and Myself (Mark) are on a Semi-Pro Drift Team right now. We are waiting to here back from Toyo Tires, and Top-Speed Performance about sponsorships so we can go Pro. We don't think we'll get the Top-Speed sponsor but Toyo was really considering us pretty seriously, so we'll see what happens. As for the daily driver, for now it's an 88 Toyota Corolla. Reason being is that it gets 35 mpg and it seems like it is going to run FOREVER. I'm looking to trade some guy in Oklahoma (I think), for his 240. It's not in great condition but it's fixable and I'm tired of driving something so slow all the time. I have a Datsun 280Z that I built when I was 17, it was my first car and my dad told me that if I really wanted to drive, then I would have to build myself a car to drive. I still haven't finished. The only thing left to do though is rewire the ECU harness to the Fuel Injectors cause the fuel injectors aren't getting power. But when that's done, the 280z will be my daily driver.


----------



## IRocka528 (May 7, 2005)

man, that is really cool. I can't wait to get my S13. I just hope the HUD isn't too much of a problem...


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

width varries, but at the point right behind the seats where its the narrowest is 33" between the two fenders its 42" and at the widest point for about 12-14 in of depth its 50some"

the hight of it on top of the spare tire well is 13" and the depth is around 34"


this all comming from my 93 240sx coupe

hope that helps ya, and if your box wont fit i can help you design a new one or even build it for ya and ship it to ya

Joe


----------



## IRocka528 (May 7, 2005)

UnKnOwN @uDiO said:


> width varries, but at the point right behind the seats where its the narrowest is 33" between the two fenders its 42" and at the widest point for about 12-14 in of depth its 50some"
> 
> the hight of it on top of the spare tire well is 13" and the depth is around 34"
> 
> ...


hey Joe!
wow, thanks so much man! I gotta make sure this deal for the 240 goes through first. But we definitely have to stay in touch! Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

np man just let me know if ya get it


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

About that HUD- it can be repaired by getting a new speedometer unit for inside the cluster. This can set you back about $275.


----------

